# McCulloch FR4618 Chainsaw



## wniehoff (Feb 19, 2007)

I recently purchased a used McCulloch FR4618 chainsaw, which did not have an owners manual with it. Does anyone out there know where I could purchase one?
Thanks,
Walt


----------



## stonykill (Feb 20, 2007)

wniehoff said:


> I recently purchased a used McCulloch FR4618 chainsaw, which did not have an owners manual with it. Does anyone out there know where I could purchase one?
> Thanks,
> Walt



check on ebay, I just got a manual for my 1-53 there.:rockn:


----------

